# BG44's Mock Draft Version 3.0



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Latest mock, 10 days before draft. Final one will be coming around a day or 2 before the actual draft.

1. Chicago - Derrick Rose

All signs point to this pick. The fans want it, the whole city wants it...its about thisclose to a consensus now.

2. Miami - Michael Beasley

No matter what happens, Miami will draft Rose or Beasley. Whether they keep Beasley is another matter. Will listen - but most likely keep.

3. Minnesota - OJ Mayo

Could go with size in Brook Lopez here, but would be fools to pass on the highly touted Mayo.

4. Seattle - Jerryd Bayless

Good fit, good pick.

5. Memphis - Kevin Love

This is where it gets interesting. If Mayo slips to #5 - Grizz will talk deal with the Heat. Otherwise, I think they take a guy whose ready to bang in the post now.

6. New York - Danilo Gallinari

Wants to be in NY or NJ - fits a Knick need, but might not go down well with the fans on draft night.

7. LA Clippers - Eric Gordon

Could go a PG here in Augustin or Westbrook, but Gordon is a superior scorer. Need to rebuild their guard stocks.

8. Milwaukee - Joe Alexander

I get the feeling Bucks want Gallinari, but they need a SF badly. Alexander is on a tear in workouts and would fit nicely.

9. Charlotte - Brook Lopez

His fall ends here. Bobcats would be happy with this solid pick. Should start straight away and shift Okafor to PF.

10. Nets - Darrell Arthur

Proven winner, fits in nicely as an athletic frontcourt component.

11. Pacers - DJ Augustin

Need a replacement PG, Augustin is the best remaining available

12. Sacramento - Anthony Randolph

Someone will take a gamble in the lottery. Kings need a frontcourt player and Randolph has a nice mix of skills.

13. Portland - Russell Westbrook

Could get some minutes straight away as a backup at either guard spot.

14. Golden State - Donte Greene

Looks to fit the Nellie ball style, can shoot it from deep.

15. Phoenix - Nicolas Batum

Have had success going international before. Long term replacement for Raja.

16. Philadelphia - DeAndre Jordan

Bigman to backup Dalembert, could be a steal.

17. Toronto - Robin Lopez

Need a banger down low. Will give hustle immediately.

18. Washington - Marreese Speights

Big man down low, a big need for Wiz.

19. Cleveland - Kosta Koufos

Local product who can replace Big Z in a few years.

20. Denver - JaVale McGee

Dont need someone who can play now. Learn from Camby young man.

21. New Jersey - Brandon Rush

Shooter from deep, will help their guard rotation.

22. Orlando - Chris Douglas-Roberts

Skilled swingman will fit nicely in their rotation.

23. Utah - Roy Hibbert

Will fit their team nicely. Should be a good pickup that can help immediately.

24. Seattle - Mario Chalmers

Can play both guard positions - handy player. Could go big on this pick also.

25. Houston - Serge Ibaka

Welcome to the D-League, Serge 

26. San Antonio - Nathan Jawai

Big man will also go to the D-League more than likely. Pick could be traded.

27. New Orleans - Ryan Anderson

Can shoot it, would be a nice compliment to their current mix.

28. Memphis - Courtney Lee

Could go higher, but Lee is having a nice workout season so far from all reports.

29. Detroit - Bill Walker

Rumours about knee injuries aside, I think Pistons will take the punt.

30. Boston - Gary Forbes

Swingman to backup Ray and PP. Could go big on this pick also.


----------



## DonCorleone (Jul 1, 2005)

Your mock draft would be great from my perspective since most think Westbrook is the player the Blazers' brass wants. Most think that the Blazers would have to trade up from #13 to get him, so that would be great if they didn't have to.

You don't have J.J. Hickson going in the 1st round and I think he would be a steal in the 2nd round. If he had stayed in school another year he might have been a lottery pick...


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

I have read that Brandon Rush's stock is rising, he could also be a possibility for the Blazers.


----------



## a_i_4_life (Dec 24, 2004)

Brandon Rush reminds me of Rashard Lewis a bit


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Yeah Rush could be a jumper, especially with Budinger out. There likely will be some shuffling on my final mock - but the middle 15-25 is quite hard to pick.


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

I straight up love t for the Blazers, but I think there is less than a 5% chance Westbrook is there at #13.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

If he doesnt go to NY or the Clippers and gets passed on by the Pacers, its fairly possible IMO. I know theres a lot of 'ifs' there, but it'd be a good get for the Blazers though, for sure.


----------



## Perfection (May 10, 2004)

Well if Westbrook slips to Portland then I'm sure he'll be the pick...BPA if nothing else at that point. But that means he gets by Sacramento and Indiana who want PGs, not to mention the Clippers who could use him and NY who might like him too. I seriously doubt he's available at 13 unless someone outside the consensus big-12 jumps up, which you are Arthur doing. 

I think Rush could be a bigger Raja Bell. If so then not bad at #13, but Portland already has a few SF prospects in Webster, Outlaw, and Jones. PG is the biggest need.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I think Sacramento's need for a big forward is more pressing than PG right now. They have Beno Udrih who they will want to resign, and have Douby as their developing backup. I do see Arthur moving up the boards - Nets would be a good fit because theyre at the stage where they need someone who isnt a project. They need a guy who can come in to their frontcourt and give them good NBA minutes right off the bat. Not saying DA will be a starter from day 1, but he would be an important piece for them. Its possible Rush jumps also to be in the equation in the late lotto/mid first round - but I think Arthur could go anywhere from 5-12, but id be suprised if he slips to 18-20.


----------



## MarionBarberThe4th (Jul 7, 2005)

Apparently Westbrook is going to the Bobcats.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Yeah he could fit there too, depending on how the 'Cats see Brooke Lopez (and if he falls that far). There are a lot of possibilities and a lot of information out there - its tough to decipher whats real and whats fake.


----------



## MarionBarberThe4th (Jul 7, 2005)

> Here's how it's shaking out in front of them: We're told that Milwaukee is leaning heavily toward Joe Alexander at No. 8 - we'll see if he upholds his agreement to work out for the Nets on Friday - and Charlotte is smitten with Russell Westbrook. And that second part seems like a lock: Arn Tellem told the Nets in the last few days that Westbrook will not work out for them, so he has a guarantee somewhere in the top 9.


While hes unspectacular. It would be great to see Lopez fall to 10


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Hmmm thats interesting, wheres the link from?


----------



## MarionBarberThe4th (Jul 7, 2005)

BG44 said:


> Hmmm thats interesting, wheres the link from?


Nets Blog by Dave D. Nets Blast I think its called

Id give you the link but my cpu is so slow right now it cant handle two websites at once. Sorry


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

If the Blazers didn't have Rudy and Roy already at the 2/3 then I would love to have Brandon Rush, just a great all-around ball player, but we are already going to have problems giving minutes to Roy, Rudy, Travis Outlaw, and if we keep them Martell and James Jones. 

For the Blazers I think it's going to either them trading up for Westbrook/DJ or trading out.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

I'd be happy with Batum. But I have to think with Rush there, they'd take him without hesitation.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Heat will take #13 off your hands if you dont want it 

Rush could definately be an option for the Suns also.


----------

